# Eos Repair Manual



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I came accross the Bentley reference in a post, and happened across this link for a DVD repair manual.
http://www.themotorbookstore.com/0837615038.html


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Repair Manual (jgermuga)*

I have one of these service manuals for my VW, and I really highly recommend it. It is probably the best $80 to $100 you can spend on your car.
If you are sufficient of an Eos enthusiast to be reading the posts in the forum on a regular basis, take that as a hint that you should get an official VW maintenance manual.
It is not necessary to even go through all the trouble of purchasing the DVD or CD (the physical media) - you can download the manual directly from Bentley Publishers, who are VW of America's authorized publisher of technical manuals. Click here to go directly to the correct page.
Several years ago, the Phaeton forum members discovered Bentley Publishers, and about two dozen of us purchased the Phaeton Repair Manual on CD, back when it was only available on CD (in other words, not by FTP). Two years later, it is easy to see that the folks who purchased the manuals are the folks who have had the fewest problems and least confusion about their cars.
The technical content that you get with the latest eBahn version 3 Eos manual is almost exactly the same as what your VW dealer gets when they look up the car on the dealership computer system. It's the same manual. You even get wiring diagrams and technical bulletins (TBs).
I really, really strongly encourage you folks to purchase this manual. It is well worth the price. FYI, here's the original post in the Phaeton forum, from about 2 1/2 years ago: How to Purchase a Phaeton Service Manual.
Michael


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Eos Repair Manual (PanEuropean)*

Michael, would you please give us a link to TB 570602 if possible. TIA bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Repair Manual (vweosdriver)*

57-06-02 has been superseded by 57-06-03. You can find it on this post in the Phaeton forum: How to change the battery in the key fob (includes TB 57-06-03). Look on the *second *page of the post for the TB. Also be aware that the instructions and photos on that thread (not the TB, but the discussion thread) about changing key batteries are specific to Phaeton and Touareg keys, which have a different design than keys for other VW products.
Michael


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (VAG-COM)*

I just got this e-mail (and yes, I have their permission to re-post) today from Ross-Tech, the makers of VAG-COM products:

_Quote »_Dear Richard,
A couple weeks back you asked about the Eos DVD being offered by 
Ross-Tech. We 
have stock now and the web page has been posted to our website.
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...VWDVD
Please visit our web site to place your order. Remember Bentley CDs 
ship by 
USPS free.
Best Regards,
Bruce A. Ruhf
Director of Operations
Ross-Tech, LLC

The price for *REGISTERED* VAG-COM users is $79. I have no stake in Ross-Tech. Just a happy customer










_Modified by owr084 at 10:32 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (owr084)*

Sweet, I'll order that tonight. I need it so I can figure out how to remove the tail lights to install the euro ones I got.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (owr084)*

check out this link....
http://www.themotorbookstore.com/0837615038.html


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_check out this link....
http://www.themotorbookstore.com/0837615038.html 









wow, $77.88 and then 5% off!
I wonder if Ross-Tech would match this price, at least for VAG-COM customers if nobody else.









If Ross-Tech sold me the manual for $75, I'd go order one from them right now instead of waiting.
Have you bought from theMotorBookstore before?
William


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
Have you bought from theMotorBookstore before?
William

No, I haven't. But my nickname with my friends is "supershopper"








I just "hunt" for the best price out there and then buy it. Haven't had any duds yet either.
If you knew what price I found for the VW Krytox mentioned in Michaels post...


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_wow, $77.88 and then 5% off!
I wonder if Ross-Tech would match this price, at least for VAG-COM customers if nobody else.








If Ross-Tech sold me the manual for $75, I'd go order one from them right now instead of waiting.
Have you bought from theMotorBookstore before?
William

Let's run the numbers - $77.88*.95 = $73.99
Add in the shipping $3.95 for USPS = $77.94 from theMotorbookstore.com
That's only $1.06 less than Ross-tech's price. Since I've never heard of themotorbookstore.com (and why do the page titles say motorcyclebooks.com?), I will gladly pay the extra $1.06 and get it from Ross-tech. Besides, Ross-tech has done so much for the VW/Audi community and they deserve some support in return









_Modified by owr084 at 2:02 PM 2-21-2007_
Edit. Just ordered mine tonight from Ross-Tech










_Modified by owr084 at 7:25 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Let's run the numbers - $77.88*.95 = $73.99
Add in the shipping $3.95 for USPS = $77.94 from theMotorbookstore.com
That's only $1.06 less than Ross-tech's price. 
_Modified by owr084 at 2:02 PM 2-21-2007_

We ship via priority mail. that means for 1.06 more you can receive it 2-4 days from us instead of the 10-14 days as listed on their site.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Besides, Ross-tech has done so much for the VW/Audi community and they deserve some support in return










Exactly why I give them a chance first to match the price, even though even would mean I could get it the other place for the same.

_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Let's run the numbers - $77.88*.95 = $73.99
Add in the shipping $3.95 for USPS = $77.94 from theMotorbookstore.com
That's only $1.06 less than Ross-tech's price

good catch on the math (can't forget S&H!)
-- $1 is worth dealing with the same company.
William


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EOS manual available at Ross-Tech (owr084)*

Purchased my DVD-ROM Bentley Manual for the 2007 Eos a few days ago. It just arrived today!! That was darn quick...
I'll be installing it tonight on my laptop at home (I'm at work still right now). Will be sure to give you all some feedback, but past Bentley CD/DVD experience tells me it'll be awesome.
Now I can finally figure out how to get to the outer rear tails to install those Euro lamps on the wife's car, phew!


----------

